# mental health



## kokomojoe

Is anyone else really concerned about their mental health? Lately I've been feeling like i'm starting to lose my mind and I don't know what to do about it. I know if I were to go to a doctor they would just prescribe some type of antidepressant and even if they helped, I don't see it as a way of fixing the problem. If anyone has any advice or knows where I'm coming from, I'd really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## wetcat

love you


----------



## morse

know when you're coming from. Been dealing with dissociative disorder for almost two years now, which definitely makes you feel like you're losing your mind. hang in there, holler at me if you need to talk or have questions


----------



## dprogram

I've had times where I thought I was losing my mind...and maybe I was...maybe I did. What do you mean by losing your mind? Are you seeing and hearing things in a schizophrenic way? Mood swings? Or just down and that's making you feel a bit nutty? When I get down I find myself getting lost inside my own thoughts like I'm thinking myself into a hole...digging deeper and deeper. If that's the case I'd suggest my favorite cure all for what ails the mind and it's definitely not alcohol. In fact I'd avoid it if you don't already since alcohol is a depressant. Smoke some herbs and sit outside. Find something to occupy your mind and keep doing it until you can either get to the root of what's bugging you and you find a solution or realize that it was never a big problem in the first place. Talking about that shit with people who know you well always helps too! Good luck man!


----------



## kokomojoe

I'm not seeing or hearing shit, I imagine that would just be awful. It's just been mood swings and thinking too much. I've always been like this but lately it seems like it's gotten worse. It's as if every negative emotion has been enhanced. Basically, I don't know what to do with my life and there's so many paths I could take and finding the right one is proving to be more difficult than expected.


----------



## ByronMc

kokomojoe said:


> Is anyone else really concerned about their mental health? Lately I've been feeling like i'm starting to lose my mind and I don't know what to do about it. I know if I were to go to a doctor they would just prescribe some type of antidepressant and even if they helped, I don't see it as a way of fixing the problem. If anyone has any advice or knows where I'm coming from, I'd really appreciate the feedback.


Looks like you have taken a big step,towards helping yourself,asking for help ! In order for me to feel ok with myself,had to get completely clean & sober ! I had given up alcohol,many times,for spans of at least 5 years,but still smoked pot ! I'd end up drinking again,finally,had to come to terms with my addictions,and move forward! To remain clean,had to change myself,to do that,had to take a good hard look at what has gone on in my life,then some how come to terms with it !


----------



## kokomojoe

I drink every now and then but really not too often. It got to the point where whenever I'd drink I would just cry for no reason. It didnt happen every time I drank, but just randomly. I smoke weed religiously though and I'm sure if I quit, even for a little while, I could clear my mind enough to come to terms with problems and life.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Hey man im with nook all the way, get some nodules smoke em up and just analize the situation in a different way, dude im 30 and I still dont know what the fuck im doing, I over analize things untill I almost drive myself crazy. Just know if you stay a decent person things will all work out in the end... At least thats what I keep telling myself lol. If u ever need to vent pm me its all good, ive embraced my crazy, but it took many a long years to be able to understand myself and my rapid cycling moods. Hope everything works out n really dont hesitate to pm me, im always been great at givin advice just not so great on taking it! Peace brother


----------



## kokomojoe

I appreciate all the support. It's nice to have the comfort of knowing there's people willing to listen to all my problems and shit lol


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Dude to be human is to have "problems n shit" lol
At least your saying something, I bottle all my shit up for months than usually hit something so hard I break my hand almost every time haha at least I dont hit faces anymore lol. Think of it this way, when your at the bottom there is nowhere to go but up


----------



## ped

Whether you talk to friends, talk online, to a therapist, change your diet, change your drinking/drug intake, exercise or you take anti-depressants, It's all the same. You're just changing brain chemistry.

It's fucked up to realize that everything we think we are is just a complex but arbirtrary mixture of chemical molecules and ultimately atoms. But really it's all pretty damn funny.


----------



## morse

meditate. seriously if you practice mindfulness meditation, it can really help you to learn how to clear your head. I thought it sounded kooky and shit before i started meditating but it's awesome. you learn to be more present in the moment and clear your head


----------



## Deleted member 5971

ped said:


> Whether you talk to friends, talk online, to a therapist, change your diet, change your drinking/drug intake, exercise or you take anti-depressants, It's all the same. You're just changing brain chemistry.
> 
> It's fucked up to realize that everything we think we are is just a complex but arbirtrary mixture of chemical molecules and ultimately atoms. But really it's all pretty damn funny.


oh the nihilism. but its true..


----------



## ped

ResistExplore said:


> oh the nihilism. but its true..


 
That reminds me of a joke


"The philospher," proclaimed the theologian, "is like a blind man searching in a dark room for a black cat that isn't there."

"Yes," replied the philosopher, "and if he were a theologian he'd find it."


----------



## ByronMc

It took over 35 years of taking using,for me to finally wake up. A true friend,had to pull some serious shit on me,to get me to see, I owe her my life,cause if I had not , I'd be dead right now,but instead,I'm alive,and going to be 56 in a month ! Been There,Wrecked That !


----------



## Las Solitarias

breathe consciously, deeply, filling every space of your lungs as slowly as possible, breathing out even more slowly and completely. do this whenever you can, preferably outside in the woods or by a body of water. i strongly suggest ayurvedic food/medicine, at least look into it. Thich Nhat Hanh said "there is no way to happiness, happiness is the way"


----------



## scatwomb

In my experience, the best thing to do is to eat healthy, get on a healthy/consistant sleep schedule, minimize intake of any chemicals (caffienne, narcotics, alcohol, etc.) and have regular conversations with peers. 

Someone also mentioned mindfulness meditation, or vipassanna. This also helped me a lot when I was dealing with anxiety and depression a while ago. Living and breathing in the moment and fully accepting any feelings, no matter how severe or banal they seem, helps too.


----------



## jeffyDee

smoke a lot of kush


----------



## Pheonix

kokomojoe said:


> I'm not seeing or hearing shit, I imagine that would just be awful. It's just been mood swings and thinking too much. I've always been like this but lately it seems like it's gotten worse. It's as if every negative emotion has been enhanced. Basically, I don't know what to do with my life and there's so many paths I could take and finding the right one is proving to be more difficult than expected.


 

That sounds like an Anxiety Disorder. They normally prescribe Valium, Xanax or Klonopin to treat anxiety attacks. Weed and alcohol are also effective at slowing down your thought process. But with all chemicals they effect everyone differently.

This disorder is commonly described as having a mind that goes at a mile a minute and just wont stop. If this sounds like you then getting your mind to slow down is next to impossible without drugs. But this disorder isn't entirely a bad thing, you just need to keep focused on something positive cause when you focus on something negative then the negativity consumes you and that's when this disorder becomes debilitating. You just need to stay focused on something that makes you happy. (yes I know that's easier said then done)


----------



## jeffyDee

i have social anxiety myself i find i dont sketch so much when im really high pop a seroquel and im good to go


----------



## PlasticSturgeon

jeffyDee said:


> i have social anxiety myself i find i dont sketch so much when im really high pop a seroquel and im good to go


That's so crazy to me, but that's what I hear from nearly everybody I know--that smoking weed is calming, relaxing, etc...
Weed makes me terribly depressed. It took me several years to finally come to terms with that (and to also realize that I wasn't being rude if I turned somebody down who offered it to me, haha). I spend a good portion of my time actively trying to not think about things (various and sundry thoughts of all sorts, but nothing particularly pleasant...hence suppressing them) and I usually do a pretty good job at that. I smoke and it's like a door in my brain is opened up and everything I don't want to think about comes out and just makes me extremely sad.
Occasionally I'll have an anxiety attack (not weed related) and have to pop a Xanax, but those don't do all that much for me...if I'm lucky I'll just fall asleep.
I drink...quite a bit (partially because it does just send me to a pseudo-happy spot)...but I often wake up the next day not feeling very well (mentally speaking, not physically). Laying off booze for a bit is a huge help. Granted my saying that makes me a bit of a hypocrite....

But in regards to the original poster, you're definitely not alone in those feelings. I would add something, but there's been a bunch of good advice posted on here.
I suppose just keep in mind that everybody is a hair different, and sometimes it will take some time to figure out what works best for you.

________
*Edit*
I didn't even see the post above mine before writing this.
Nice to know I'm not the only one who isn't affected positively by smoking, hah.


----------



## jeffyDee

thts because you arnt used to smoking mass amounts of it at one point i was busting quarter seshes 3 times a day thats more than half an ounce but then again what else is there really to do


----------



## Deleted member 5971

OP, this might sound cliche and alittle "ignorant" but dont look to perscription drugs for yer mental health the whole world is reliant on drugs to keep them sane, u dont wanna be like them. only YOU know everything that goes on in yer head no psychiatrist or drug can tell you anymore then u already knew about wuts going on in YER head. alone time with yerself is a nice fix. because after all ourselves is all we got.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon

jeffyDee said:


> thts because you arnt used to smoking mass amounts of it at one point i was busting quarter seshes 3 times a day thats more than half an ounce but then again what else is there really to do


Haha. Nah. 
I smoked everyday for a long time when I was younger. Granted, no, not that much. But point being it just affects people differently.


----------



## scatwomb

PlasticSturgeon said:


> Haha. Nah.
> I smoked everyday for a long time when I was younger. Granted, no, not that much. But point being it just affects people differently.


 
Yeah, I really want to reiterate a few things you've said which are incredibly important:

1) Weed affects people differently. 

and something you mentioned earlier...

2) Everybody is slightly different and it will take time to figure out what works best for you. 

Personally, weed gives me panic attacks and impacts my mood significantly. A good friend of mine, who has bipolar disorder, will get delusional and sometimes manic if he smokes too much weed. A few others, on the other hand, function only when they are high all the time. 

If you really want to get to the bottom of things mentally, drugs (either prescription or illegal), will just treat symptoms. In my mind, they should only be used as a last resort. That, however, is easy to say because my level of suffering at the moment is pretty low. 

So yeah, don't feel as though you've failed if you use drugs to cope, but, damn, try other things first.


----------



## Shoom

"Insanity sometimes is the sane response to a mad society; insanity need not always be a breakdown; it can also be a breakthrough"

I think a lot of us feel that something is amiss, both around us and within. Modern society is fucking bizarre, and making sense of your awakened state in a world that seems both increasingly complex and increasingly regressive is only half the struggle. See your feelings and thoughts as beautiful and important; the battle inside your head is part of who you are and how you see. Look up some works by Erich Fromm and Carl Jung.

Also, http://positivedisintegration.com/#introto


----------



## street mermaid

I also have an anxiety disorder. I wouldn't suggest getting prescribed antidepressants for it. Though depending on how severe your condition is it might not be too bad of an idea to get some benzos to help you during your "attacks" 
I find medication to be more unhealthy than healthy. There are a lot of alternatives you can do that will give you the same effects you want without the side effects. i've been on nearly every anti depressant and have taken all of the benzos but none of them have helped me as much as i have helped myself.
First. Breathe. Focus on that. I find breathing to be the hardest part sometimes, but its the first step into controlling the situation. racing thoughts, chest pain. just breathe.
Someone mentioned mediation. and this is defiantly one of the greatest things you can do for yourself. Learn some yoga too. There are even poses that you can do that will decrease anxiety and help you ground yourself. Exercise! Keep active. I longboard a lot, when shit gets to tough to handle and i'm able to just take off. I find it helps my mood almost instantly. Just throwing all of that energy into going as fast as i can is a great way to release it in a healthy way. If you dont board try going for a run. If you're able to. I'm not sure how healthy over exertion is but it feels damn good.
Passion flower. Get some. You can get this at any health food store. Its like a natural benzo. I get loose leaf and add it to tea[i would suggest chamomile]. Very calming. Other products i would highly suggest checking out would be valerian root. a natural sedative, also really calming. Other things that would be great to add to your herbal arsenal for fighting anxiety would be kava kava. you can even ask the health store people if they can make you a tincture containing the things you need. just talk to them, tell them what you're feeling and they will help you.
and weed. I smoke a lot of weed. i find sativa dominant strains to help my anxiety a lot more than indica but i've had a lot of people say that they get more anxiety from sativa strains. it depends on what works with you. its always a trial and error thing. try them all, mix and match. just do whats best for you. 
I wish a doctor could have told me to try yoga and herbal suppliments ten years ago instead of switching me around on medicines that made me feel like i wanted to die constantly.
stay happy and healthy friend


----------



## jeffyDee

ya i agree on the effecting people different thing like the other day i smoked a couple joints with this chick and she went nuts like telling me an my buddy that she was talking to her dead grandma and shit and acting like she was on mush but ya i just get high all the time and i find it effects me positively im less violent and more social when im high


----------



## jeffyDee

but then again ive been smoking high quality weed for 9 years non stop


----------



## Pheonix

Since we're talking about weed effecting people differently, has anyone else noticed different types of weed effect you differently? In cali I was smoking blunts of super-dank with hash mixed in, but what helped my anxiety disorder better was a strain called Durban that was closer to the middies level. (most farmers harvest it too soon)


----------



## Shoom

Beware the sativa brownie.


----------



## jeffyDee

man half quarter purple kush cookies with space cake icing between them edibles are the shit


----------



## jeffyDee

the inside of the cookie was bright green


----------



## ByronMc

First time I smoked pot was in 1971,finally stopped in late 2005 ! I know what it does & I never wanna go back to it !


----------



## kokomojoe

I don't know how it happened but I overcame my anxiety and panic attacks, depression is the only thing that gets the best of me nowadays. Anyways, I remember one night I was laying down about to fall asleep. I was just thinking about the day and started to get that feeling of a panic attack coming on. My heart was racing, I was breathing hard and sweating and it felt like I was about to reach that ultimate peak of the panic attack. There was something inside me though, like I found something in the tornado of thought tearing through my head. It was as if this voice of power was rising against the destruction going on and was just like, NO MORE. Right at the peak of my panic attack I exhaled and it literally felt like I was exhaling a menthol cigarette. I felt as if every single bit of negativity came out of me. I haven't had any anxiety/panic attacks since then. It was probably the most spiritual thing that has ever happened to me. I didn't understand it and still don't but I'm thankful that it happened nonetheless.


----------



## ByronMc

Right at the peak of my panic attack I exhaled and it literally felt like I was exhaling a menthol cigarette. I felt as if every single bit of negativity came out of me. sounds/reads, like your trying to tell us you had smoked some pot. I may be way of base with that statement,but I've gotta put it out there !


----------



## Pheonix

If your weed taste like a menthol cigarette then you got some bad ganja.


----------



## ByronMc

Pheonix said:


> If your weed taste like a menthol cigarette then you got some bad ganja.


 If that's what was meant,I really don't think he meant it tasted exactly like a menthol cigarette,but to make it known,it was not something regular.


----------



## jeffyDee

id it had a cold taste it was prolly a coco puff so ya you had blow in ur weed


----------

